# Stumped ...



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,
I have had my tank up and running now for about 2-2.5 months now. Everything was going good, except last week my water got all of the sun den cloudy. I do water changes every Tuesday, about 50%, and my filtration is two hob filters with about 800 gph. While doing my water change I took out all my rocks, scraped all the glass and cleaned everything. Upon taking the water out it looks yellowish with a small tint of green...I don't know why all of the sudden everything is cloudy, when It was crystal clear the week before. The tank is 90 gallons, and has 12 juvinile mbuna cichlids. Any insight on what I can do to make it clear again would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post the results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Did you clean or change the cartridges on your power filters? What about the rocks?

Also, are you on city water or private well water?


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

I do not have a testing kit as of right now. They should not be high at all but that is speculation because I just did a huge water change Wednesday. On Wednesday I did a complete cleaning. The filter pads got cleaned, glass was cleaned, I took all of the rocks out and cleaned under them too. I did not scrub the rocks because I like how they are starting to turn a brownish, making the tank look nicer. Could that be my issue? do I need to scrub the rocks? I also have a wave maker in the tank circulating water from one side to the other.
I do not live in the city, so we are on well water. But *** had tanks for two years and never had one problem. 
Could lighting be a issue? I have a national geographic LED on the tank as well as 2 18'' 6000k t8 bulbs. I have since turned the t8 offs. 
When I came home from work today the water still is cloudy, hasnt gotten worse, but hasnt got better either.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably a mini cycle or bacterial bloom since you cleaned the filter pads, I always suggest only cleaning/changing 1 filter at a time.

I don't clean or scrub my rocks unless I'm doing a complete tank overhaul. The rocks in my 220G tank have been in there since 2006? and I like all the gunk growing on them.

Lighting may be the issue. Try taking a water sample in a white cup and see if it appears yellow.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes doing the water change the other day I noticed the water was yellowish. I did not think about that, and will only clean one at a time from now on. Do I let the bloom take its course? I assume there is nothing I can really do?

Just the good measure I will be adding a eheim 2217 or marineland c-360 canister filter with the addition filters i already have in about a month. Hopefully that will make my tank look even better than it did originally.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would let the bloom take its course but until your nitrite drops, you will have to keep up on the water changes.

Also, if you have driftwood in your tank, it could be leaching tannins which is why you see yellowish water.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the help.. I don't have any driftwood.. But the water is quite yellow. I'm going to do a big water change soon and do any other good cleaning. Again thanks for al your help


----------

